# Detox Guru Robert Morse talks about our Particular Odour condition



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys should find this very interesting. Please share it around.

cheers

Jordan

http://www.mytummytantrum.com/2014/02/19/robert-morse-talks-about-our-body-odourcandida-condition/


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

This doesn't apply to some of us here, such as myself.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Mikeydidit, why do you say that man?


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Jordan,

Thanks so much for writting in your very well laid out email and linking his reply on here. It was very interesting what he said all right. Don't know did you see the thread I wrote about gut putrefaction a few weeks ago but obviously Dr Morse is very much in the same boat as that article I read in talking about how food putrifies in the gut giving off very odourous gases. Also when Dr Morse talked about too much acid, again that rang a bell with me as a gastroenterologist who did a colonoscopy on me said my insides looked very raw which apparently is a sign of too much acid production.

I finally think the root of a lot of lgers problems (though obviously others will have different explanations) is beginning to become clear now.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Yellow11, glad it could be of help.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

this has been linked before, he does sound very knowledgable and although i know i do have a candida issue (maybe just as well as a physical problem) he tries to sell stuff so theres a good chance its just sales pitch.


----------

